# Maneskin: stand up for Ukraine. Video.



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

Messa da parte la questione Zan, ormai fuori moda, i Maneskin ora entrano a gamba tesa anche sulla questione Ucraina. Ecco il loro nuovo "brano" Stand Up for Ukraine.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)




----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

La copertina del singolo


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La copertina del singolo


direi molto appropriata, loro sono proprio dei pupazzi


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> direi molto appropriata, loro sono proprio dei pupazzi



Gli "anticonformisti" pienamente aderenti alle richieste del mercato e del padronato.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La copertina del singolo


Ahahaha calzante direi


----------



## livestrong (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


Mi pareva strano non avessero nulla da dire a riguardo


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Gli "anticonformisti" pienamente aderenti alle richieste del mercato e del padronato.


Ragazzi dai, dall'altra parte c'è un post che hanno fatto un brano per la guerra pure i pink Floyd.. Non è certo una cosa strana ne scandalosa.. Poi ovvio che qui magari c'è molto business.. Ma poi la tipa non è mezza polacca o giù di lì?


----------



## vota DC (9 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dai, dall'altra parte c'è un post che hanno fatto un brano per la guerra pure i pink Floyd.. Non è certo una cosa strana ne scandalosa.. Poi ovvio che qui magari c'è molto business.. Ma poi la tipa non è mezza polacca o giù di lì?


Beh in tal caso sarebbe come un esule istriano che fa un video a favore della Croazia invasa dall'Ungheria.
Comunque sono i naziskin a rivendicare di essere ribelli antisistema, a questo punto che cantino le ore piccole assieme a Neffa.


----------



## livestrong (9 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dai, dall'altra parte c'è un post che hanno fatto un brano per la guerra pure i pink Floyd.. Non è certo una cosa strana ne scandalosa.. Poi ovvio che qui magari c'è molto business.. Ma poi la tipa non è mezza polacca o giù di lì?


il paragone secondo me non sta in piedi. I Pink Floyd possono permettersi di parlare di qualunque cosa nelle loro canzoni: la loro fama non si è costruita sul loro orientamento politico, ma sulla loro capacità effettiva in ambito musicale. I Maneskin fanno marketing in ogni roba che producono. Nessun problema a riguardo, per carità: ognuno ha i propri gusti. Io se ascolto musica ascolto musica, non comizi fatti da gente con la terza media


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2022)

Potevano mettersi una canna in bocca per piacere di più a Zelensky.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dai, dall'altra parte c'è un post che hanno fatto un brano per la guerra pure i pink Floyd.. Non è certo una cosa strana ne scandalosa.. Poi ovvio che qui magari c'è molto business.. Ma poi la tipa non è mezza polacca o giù di lì?


Ma infatti ci sarebbe da discutere, sul fatto dell'essere contro il "sistema", anche per quanto riguarda le band storiche. Rolling Stones e Pink Floyd, come i più pop U2, è tutta gente che ormai pensa solo a guadagnare soldi ma non combatte più, veramente, contro i poteri forti. I Rolling Stones per dire hanno detto che Biden è il "cambiamento" (LOL) e non si sono minimamente opposti alla censura di Brown Sugar e pure Gilmour si è mostrato da tempo vicino alla sinistra pro-establishment. Grandi musicisti tutti, per carità, in particolare i primi due nomi, ma preferisco a livello umano gente come Eric Clapton, Van Morrison, Ted Nugent, che non si sono conformati al pensiero unico in certi momenti delicati, anche recentemente.

I Maneskin, però, sono una band giovane nel pieno dell'età della ribellione e già sono belli appecorati per inseguire il dio denaro. Bravi, belli i loro pezzi e tutto, ma per me essere rock è tutt'altro.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti ci sarebbe da discutere, sul fatto dell'essere contro il "sistema", anche per quanto riguarda le band storiche. Rolling Stones e Pink Floyd, come i più pop U2, è tutta gente che ormai pensa solo a guadagnare soldi ma non combatte più, veramente, contro i poteri forti. I Rolling Stones per dire hanno detto che Biden è il "cambiamento" (LOL) e non si sono minimamente opposti alla censura di Brown Sugar e pure Gilmour si è mostrato da tempo vicino alla sinistra pro-establishment. Grandi musicisti tutti, per carità, in particolare i primi due nomi, ma preferisco a livello umano gente come Eric Clapton, Van Morrison, Ted Nugent, che non si sono conformati al pensiero unico in certi momenti delicati, anche recentemente.
> 
> I Maneskin, però, sono una band giovane nel pieno dell'età della ribellione e già sono belli appecorati per inseguire il dio denaro. Bravi, belli i loro pezzi e tutto, ma per me essere rock è tutt'altro.



Esatto. Il problema sta nell'ultimo trafiletto. 
Ci sta che con l'età, il successo ed il creare una propria famiglia certi musicisti perdano la loro vena ribelle. Basta pensare ai Metallica dei primi quattro album e a quello che sono diventati dopo. 

I Maneskin sono nati burattini e moriranno a breve come tali. Perché il vero artista dura nel tempo, loro non lo sono e nel giro di massimo due anni non se li filerà più nessuno. Già il loro successo è in calo e pure di brutto. Il loro apice a livello di notorietà è già stato toccato.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> il paragone secondo me non sta in piedi. I Pink Floyd possono permettersi di parlare di qualunque cosa nelle loro canzoni: la loro fama non si è costruita sul loro orientamento politico, ma sulla loro capacità effettiva in ambito musicale. I Maneskin fanno marketing in ogni roba che producono. Nessun problema a riguardo, per carità: ognuno ha i propri gusti. Io se ascolto musica ascolto musica, non comizi fatti da gente con la terza media


Dovevano cmq andare in tour non so se in Russia o anche in Ucraina ma per forza di cose hanno dovuto cancellare le date e si sono schierati pro-ucraina.


----------

